
The Simpsons in China and Bullet Subtitles - tintinnabula
https://www.eastasiaforall.com/home/2017/10/7/the-simpsons-in-china-and-bullet-subtitles
======
djrogers
It would be helpful if there were some explanation as to what a 'bullet
subtitle' is...

~~~
extra88
agreed. "The word refers to the commentaries shooting across the screen, in
the style of an arcade shooting game."

[http://www.theworldofchinese.com/2014/12/bullet-to-the-
head-...](http://www.theworldofchinese.com/2014/12/bullet-to-the-head-intro-
to-bullet-subtitles/)

~~~
gcb0
maybe HN crashed the site?

here is the archive url
[https://web.archive.org/web/20161110180302/http://www.thewor...](https://web.archive.org/web/20161110180302/http://www.theworldofchinese.com/2014/12/bullet-
to-the-head-intro-to-bullet-subtitles/)

------
ohazi
Is there a plug-in similar to video speed controller that works for embedded
audio widgets like these?

Being able to speed up slow video is great, wish I could do the same for audio
without figuring out how to download it first.

~~~
ollin
I've gotten used to quickly bringing up the console (Command + alt + j on
macOS Chrome, varies by platform) and running

    
    
      document.querySelectorAll("audio").forEach(x => x.playbackRate = 2.0)
    

(And "video" for video tags). But it doesn't seem to work on _this_ page
because SquareSpace isn't actually adding any audio tags to the DOM (even
though the mp3 URL is there). So instead you can run

    
    
      window.location.href = /http[^\s]+\.mp3/ig.exec(document.body.innerHTML)[0]
    

To navigate to just the mp3 URL, and _then_ run the playbackRate snippet in
the newly-created tab to set the speed.

------
jhanschoo
Bullet subtitles are basically short comments that scroll over the video at a
certain point in time in the video; they allow for commentary more localized
to specific events in the video.

The first popular (and first, afaict) place where bullet subtitles have been
used was the NicoNico Douga Japanese video streaming web service.

------
porfirium
I wish there was a [podcast] mark or something like that, like there's a
[video]--I hate consuming information in audio form, this would help me avoid
a click.

~~~
lnanek2
Yeah, that was a wasted click for me too

